# My New (old) MX Leader



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Bigman...

Here it is, up north after it's first ride...





































A solid deal from a solid citizen of these forums.

Now,
My question is -
Sure - The paint is a bit rough in spots.. Do I restore? or repaint?
I am inclined to think that restored original paint is more valued than a complete repaint.
(by restore I mean, buff out, touch up and clear coat the spots)..

This is my second Merckx and third bike built on the MAX tube set.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Beautiful!!*

If that were my bike, I would NOT repaint, it's beautiful. Spend some time doing touch up and TLC and save the $$ for something else. I honestly dont know what would be worth more- a beautiful repaint is desireous to some, but I don't think you can beat that paint scheme and from what I can see, it has some cable wear and scratches, but the paint looks relatively healthy-strip it down, match some testors, then buff it out. I was in a similar situation with my MXL and I am glad I did not repaint.

b21


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks*



barry1021 said:


> If that were my bike, I would NOT repaint, it's beautiful. Spend some time doing touch up and TLC and save the $$ for something else. I honestly dont know what would be worth more- a beautiful repaint is desireous to some, but I don't think you can beat that paint scheme and from what I can see, it has some cable wear and scratches, but the paint looks relatively healthy-strip it down, match some testors, then buff it out. I was in a similar situation with my MXL and I am glad I did not repaint.
> 
> b21


Thanks for the thoughts - I think that is the path I will take on this.

By the way.. 

Saweeet looking ride


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Saddle looks great!


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

How is it possible that I missed this bike!!! Ahhhh!

Anybody have an MX-L 58-60 they want to get rid of... I'll pay a good price.... I need it.... Seriously... NEED.


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Did BigMan make you build it up with Shimano? He's getting a reputation for finding other people Merckx frames. He found my Motorola TSX, but I resisted his attempts to convince me to use non-Campy parts. Nice bike.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nah,

Not an issue with me anyway - I run DuraAce on two other rides anyway !
Came built, and ready to ride and thats exactly what I am doing with it!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

RekibTaf said:


> How is it possible that I missed this bike!!! Ahhhh!
> 
> Anybody have an MX-L 58-60 they want to get rid of... I'll pay a good price.... I need it.... Seriously... NEED.


Welcome to the forums, we understand your need. Will keep eyes open-is size your only requirement? They are not uncommon on EBAY, altho we have had some nice ones show up here in private transactions

b21


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Im actually talking with a guy from this forum ("waydownsouth") over a possible purchase on a 59 right now, ... In nice condition... I think it was one of the NOS from South Africa. Like everyone else, Id love one in Motorolla or Molteni colors... Anything with pink on it isn't my favorite but I wouldn't turn it away.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

RekibTaf said:


> Im actually talking with a guy from this forum ("waydownsouth") over a possible purchase on a 59 right now, ... In nice condition... I think it was one of the NOS from South Africa. Like everyone else, Id love one in Motorolla or Molteni colors... Anything with pink on it isn't my favorite but I wouldn't turn it away.


I love Merckx pink, still miss my Telekom Corsa Extra, which i sold last year.
b2.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> I love Merckx pink, still miss my Telekom Corsa Extra, which i sold last year.
> b2.


+1 on Merckx pink, the more pink, the better!


----------

